# Help setting timing on 04 maxima



## blawerance12 (Oct 31, 2021)

I was changing the timing chain tensioner and primary chain guide on my 04 maxima. This is the first time I've done a big job like this. So I've made some mistakes, unfortunately. I didnt let oil pressure build back up before allowing engine to fire so it jumped time. I tore it back down and attempted to rotate the engine with the tensioner off and only the crank turned. The spockets on the cams rotated but the cam shafts themself didn't what's the procedure to get my car back in time. If anyone could help this is my only vehicle it's getting ready to turn cold so I cant afford to take it to shop.


----------

